# Ovulation & Clomid



## saliser (Jan 4, 2008)

Firstly a big Hi! cos I'm new round here...

I'm on my first cycle of Clomid day 15 (I took them days 2-6) and have been doing ovulation tests each morning. Nothing yet... Anyone know if there is a certain day you're supposed to ovulate on and do the tests work properly with clomid?

Sal xx (in the middle of a hot flush and grumpy mood!)


----------



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

Would just like to say hi and welcome.

you will find loads of information on here which really helps.

xxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi saliser and welcome to FF. There isn't a day which you are suppose to ovulate and as for the do you have PCOS as they dont always work for people that do  


Emma x


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya Sal

As Maj says, there isnt a set day for the cycle as it can play havoc with you, generally though you should have ovulated (if you are going to) by the CD21 blood tests, but it isnt as specific as day 15 im afraid.

Hope the hot flushes fade, I got them at night, with nausea - bloody nightmare!

If you have a read though some of the posts, and maybe the symptoms pages etc... you might find a bit more info.
R
xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to Fertility Friends  

How long would you say your cycles are normally? Clomid can lengthen or shorten your cycles so if your on day 15 i would keep up the   every other day for a few more days just so all windows are covered. Are you having cd21 bloods done?

And like Maj says if you have pcos, opk's can give a false readings.

Good luck hun  

Nikki


----------



## 16crab (Jan 4, 2008)

I read ov is "likely" 5 to 9 days after you take the last clomid pill, but that's just a rough estimate and it could be a few days earlier or later. So probably any minute now...hang in there!!
Deb


----------



## seaweed (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey
This is one question i wish someone could give a definite answer to. unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be a correct answer. I'm currently on my third cycle of 100mg Clomid, and this time i tried the OPK and so far, its day 13 and still no signs of ovulation.    I reckon its best to ask for blood test or go for follicle tracking! 
seaweed


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

I didn't ovulate until day 15-16 last cycle, and this month it appears to have been 13-14.  Ovulation is a tricky beast to spot as it changes from month to month.  Even the cd21 blood test can be dodgy - I had one and was told I hadn't ovulated, only to ovulate later on during a marathon 46-day cycle.

Having said that, the clomid seems to be ensuring I ovulate at a more reasonable time, which is nice.

I think PCOS affects digital OPKs (because we PCOS ladies have higher levels of LH in our bodies at all times, and the digital machine compares this level with your oestrogen to work out when ovulation will take place) but not the ordinary sticks so much.  Clomid causes your body to produce more oestrogen so, again, the digital machine might get confused but the sticks won't.  My digital machine is certainly baffled at any rate, but I just bought a ton of OPKs off Ebay - got 50 for £10.  Hopefully I won't need all of them.  Also, I think Superdrug are still running their 2-4-1 offer on OPKs so you can get 10 for £15.

As always, www.peeonastick.com has a huge amount of information, although I do worry about the woman who runs it sometimes   

/links


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

mrstrellis said:


> I think PCOS affects digital OPKs (because we PCOS ladies have higher levels of LH in our bodies at all times, and the digital machine compares this level with your oestrogen to work out when ovulation will take place) but not the ordinary sticks so much. Clomid causes your body to produce more oestrogen so, again, the digital machine might get confused but the sticks won't. My digital machine is certainly baffled at any rate, but I just bought a ton of OPKs off Ebay - got 50 for £10. Hopefully I won't need all of them. Also, I think Superdrug are still running their 2-4-1 offer on OPKs so you can get 10 for £15.


Hi

Although fertility monitors (like Persona) detect your oestrogen as well as LH levels, it's primarily the LH surge that it's looking for.

OPKs (standard & digital) work by detecting the LH surge alone.

As many PCOS sufferers have higher level of LH, any OPK or fertility monitor may give inaccurate results.

The developing follicles produce oestrogen which is why the levels can increase more if you're producing more than 1 follicle a month (same as when have IVF and oestrogen levels rise).

Clomid can also cause inaccurate results on OPKs if you start testing too soon after taking the last pill so best to wait a few days.

Whilst OPKs can give an idea of what's happening, they only detect the LH surge before ovulation and do not confirm actual ovulation and release of egg...only a progesterone blood test at 7dpo and/or follicle tracking scans can confirm this (ie show dominant follie prior to ovulation and then corpus luteum after). OPKs can become very obsessive though...I was told by 2 separate consultants that they were a waste of time and money (I only ever used them for first few months when started ttc...I don't have PCOS and ovulate naturally)

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Hi
> 
> Although fertility monitors (like Persona) detect your oestrogen as well as LH levels, it's primarily the LH surge that it's looking for.
> 
> OPKs (standard & digital) work by detecting the LH surge alone.


I use the Clearblue fertility monitor, or rather I did. It was probably the weird results I got from that which sent me off to the GP, who promptly told me I had PCOS.

You're right, it can get obsessive and it's never 100% accurate so the best thing to do is have BMS every other day regardless of what the monitors say.


----------

